# Looking for Long Term Rent Benalmadena Costa



## Claire11 (Oct 17, 2011)

Hi,

We are looking for a 2/3 bedroom villa/townhouse/apartment in Benalmadena Costa. 

We have a cat and would need internet as we work from home.

Please let me know if anyone is leasing.

Thank you,
Claire


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Claire11 said:


> Hi,
> 
> We are looking for a 2/3 bedroom villa/townhouse/apartment in Benalmadena Costa.
> 
> ...


if you look in the FAQs there are links to online rental sites, and also if you use the search you'll find agent recommendations for that area - maybe try 'rental Benalmadena' in the search?


----------



## Claire11 (Oct 17, 2011)

Hi thanks, I tried searching but only posts from 2008 come up, their is nothing recent.
I am looking at estate agent sites already just wondered if anyone had anything going.

Thank you,
Claire


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Claire11 said:


> Hi thanks, I tried searching but only posts from 2008 come up, their is nothing recent.
> I am looking at estate agent sites already just wondered if anyone had anything going.
> 
> Thank you,
> Claire


how strange - the same key words brought a few up for me :confused2:

there are some agent recommendations on this thread form earlier this year

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...e-fuengirola-benalmadena-area-advice-pls.html

have you looked in our Classifieds section? If anyone had anything to rent they'd have to advertise it there rather than offer it here on the discussion forum


----------



## V-Dog (May 10, 2012)

At this time of year it would be worth checking the owners direct style rental websites, although mainly for holiday lets, many owners on such sites will have vacant properties at the moment and many would certainly consider a long term rental.

Good luck with you search!


----------

